# no bloodhound pics



## holinca (Nov 2, 2007)

hi this is lily there doesnt seem to be many bloodhounds has anybody else got one, i have always wanted one she is just super, jackie


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.....I have seen your photos on the gall...Lilly is lovely..and your peeks......


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi and welcome


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she is lovely,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i allso adore your pekes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Love bloodhounds  dont see many around now do you.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

hi & welcome great pic


----------



## holinca (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you everyone for your coments, she is so good, cant understand why more people havent got one, well i can, lol, she is very slobberythanks again, jackie


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

lovely pic,,,welcome to the forum,,,gorgeous dog,,,


----------



## holinca (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, she is lovely


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

lovely pic


----------



## holinca (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks,, jackie


----------

